# Rat Traps where used...



## bricycle (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey, lets start a Sticky Peddle Compilation!
The following are from a 1902 catalogue:


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 25, 2022)

Bri 
Great references,Nice work


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2022)

Great info


----------



## AndyA (Apr 27, 2022)

Cool. I love the variety of designs, the illustrations, and the descriptions. Text reminds me of the old L.L. Bean catalogs; the combination match case and whistle could be "heard a long distance."


----------

